
Trans community uses virtual world avatars to discover real life selves - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/07/cajsa-trans-community-lgbt-virtual-world-sl.html
======
alexnewman
Why do people think there's a single unified trans community, unlike the rest
of society? Might as well talk about gay culture. I'd like people to add the
word mainstream whenever they post this type of stuff.

